# oglethorpe county...



## bdpost (Oct 24, 2005)

How did everyone do? Heard some shots. I got out late Sat 7:30ish, was relieving myself by the truck and a guy hunting the property behind me fired off a shot, almost soaked my boots.   
Saw 6 does sat morning. All seemed kinda small or young looking. Only one looked older but she wouldnt come out for a shot. Lots of movement and loads of fun. This is the second season for me hunting at my place. I did not see anything Sunday morning, Should have gone to another spot   But it was great to be out in the woods with the  cooler  weather .


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 24, 2005)

I didn't hunt the farm Saturday.  Glad to hear you saw some deer though.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 24, 2005)

*I hunted Oglethorpe*

on Friday and saw nothing, saturday went up to Elbert county and saw some up there so spent rest of weekend hunting Elbert county.  My dad and father in law hunted back in Oglethorpe and neither of them saw a deer saturday or sunday and reported very few shots.  The farmer that leases us our campsite did not have any luck either.  He normally harvests several does opening weekend, but didnt see any this weekend.  I did visit Hicks deer cooler yesterday to take a couple of deer by there we got in Elbert county and I checked in numbers 212 and 213.  Barry reported the numbers were down again so far this year from last and last year was not a good year for them.  He thinks it is due to hot weather in bow season keeping deer movement down.


----------



## Todd E (Oct 24, 2005)

Sat am....saw nothing. That's only time I hunted.

Dad sat in woods all day and shot a doe Sat evening. 9 point was killed Sun evening by owner's son.

I hunted this evening. Saw four does and one buck.

My dad said there were some real nice bucks(8's, 10's, and a big 12) at Firetower.


----------



## AgE (Nov 1, 2005)

Have been seeing a lot of young bucks and a good many does.  Very little buck sign/rut sign as of 10/31.  Is anybody else seeing the same?

AgE


----------



## Todd E (Nov 1, 2005)

AgE,

Few rubs. Scrapes popped up when it was cooler and the young bucks(1.5/2.5) were hounding does. Over the past few days with the warmer weather, it has put them in a lull. We have seen deer, but they aren't burnin' it up like the weather is. By the time I packed in my climber and got situated this evening, I was sweating profusely. Couldn't even put my Scentlok headnet on cause I was so hot. Guess I need to break the shorts back out. I'll be back out in the am, but cooler weather sure would make it better on me. Maybe the deer, too.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 2, 2005)

Seeing lots of deer. Probably seen just as many bucks as does. I have let everything walk. The biggest bucks I've watched so far were 8 pointers. Not mature though. I have had multiple bucks running does. I have not rattled any, but did grunt up a little buck. I'm waiting for next cold spell and I'm going to try to rattle one up. I sat in my viewing stand this evening. I watched over 10 deer. Bucks, does, and liitle ones. Had a great time watching them


----------



## AgE (Nov 3, 2005)

We're still seeing lots of young bucks and some does.  Nothing that even resembles chasing.  A few medium sized rubs are beginning to show up, but no scrapes yet.


----------



## AgE (Nov 5, 2005)

It is on in Oglethorpe!  Hunted yesterday afternoon and saw plenty of deer - both bucks and does, but no rut activity.  This morning it was like I was in a different place.  Saw a six chasing a doe, an eight chasing a doe, and THE MAN chasing two does.  Couldn't get a shot off - he never broke stide and was grunting every other step.

AgE


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 6, 2005)

I saw a bunch of deer yesterday too.  Only chase was a spike.  Big buck sign has shown up now with scrapes everywhere.   Did hear a couple of shots on Bdpost's place .  What did y'all kill?


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Nov 6, 2005)

They where not moving in the part of Franklin Co. that I hunt. I heard 7 shots all morning and 3 shots late in the evening. I spent at least 7 hours in the woods and didn't see anything. 10 total shots as far as you can hear for an entire day.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 6, 2005)

*Slow in*

my part of Oglethorpe.  Hunted 3 times and saw 0 deer.  Out of 4 persons hunting, only 1 deer seen all weekend.  Blaming it on HOT weather.  No shooting around us either.


----------



## AgE (Nov 7, 2005)

Maybe I'm in the right spot?  Three trips to the woods this weekend, roughly 40 shots heard, 18 does and seven bucks sighted.  Four bucks were chasing does.

Also, my cousin hunts the other end of the county near Vesta.  They killed two mature bucks this weekend - both were in full rut and chasing does at the time of their demise!

AgE


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 7, 2005)

I hunted in the wolskin community this weekend out of 3 hunts only seen one doe and that was when i was walking out of the woods. On the brighter side i checked my trail camera Sat. morning and had some pics of a few nice bucks taken last week.


----------



## Goddard (Nov 7, 2005)

I saw two does Friday morning.  And nothing all day Saturday.   My brother in law moved his stand Saturday afternoon into some planted pines and heard a deer grunting.    Heard a bunch of chasing in some thick stuff.  Shortly there after a big doe stepped out and then the biggest deer taken off of our property stepped out.   It took him three shots to finally hit him, but he went down.   A really nice 10 pointer with good mass.   He was more excited than I have ever seen.  It was really awesome!!


----------



## Todd E (Nov 7, 2005)

Glad it's happen for ya'll. It was dead at our club. We're focusing more towards the 15th now. I guess I'll go this evening in my shorts.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 7, 2005)

I sat in the viewing stand this evening. Watched 7 deer feed all the way up until dark in foodplots. No big bucks.


----------



## Todd E (Nov 7, 2005)

Sat on an oak ridge bordered by thick pines from 3pm til dark. Wearing snake boots, shorts, and a thermacell running wide open. All the while, listening to dozers run right up til dark. Had a spike run a doe by me at 4:45. That was it.


----------



## AgE (Nov 10, 2005)

Big rubs are starting to show up.  Chasing is good and the the hocks on the bucks are jet black.  Now is the time in my neck of the woods.

AgE


----------



## bdpost (Nov 11, 2005)

Hunted Thur morning saw nothing at the creek bottom, saw a doe eating acorns in the road driving in.
Hunted that road this morning and didnt see a thing. 
I think they are on to me!
I did hear about a dozen shots this morning


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 11, 2005)

Hunted this evening in wolfskin, on Tuggle Farms. We sat in a tower overlooking long powerline. We watched 4 big toms, and about 8 deer. Just before dark had a buck running the does like crazy. I'm headed back to lexington in the am.


----------



## AgE (Nov 11, 2005)

Hunted this mornnig and saw 23 does and six bucks.  All bucks were chasing.  Hunted another spot this afternoon at a new stand location near some monster rubs.  Didn't see any deer, but did hear plenty of chasing behind me.  Moved the stand after dark and will be back there in the morning.

AgE


----------



## AgE (Nov 28, 2005)

I've seen more chasing this year than ever, and let a lot of mid sized bucks walk.  I saw my first chase on November 4, and I still saw chasing every time I went to the woods over Thanksgiving weekend.  Now if I can just learn how to stop the big boys when they are in hot persuit!!

What's everyone else seeing in Oglethorpe these days?

AgE


----------



## Todd E (Nov 28, 2005)

Bucks still on the move. Longest time frame of buck prowling I've seen in years!!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 28, 2005)

*What areas of Oglethorpe are you hunting*

It has been dead in the Glades area now for 3 weeks.  Our club has not seen a buck for over 3 weeks now.  We totally missed the RUT if it occurred.  2 bucks taken this season on our lease and those were in the ML week and then the first week of gun season.  Slow for us.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 28, 2005)

I am still watching bucks chase does in the lexington area. This week (within the last 5 days) I've watched 3 different bucks chase does and also watched 2 bucks get into a fight. As a matter of fact I just went and had some pics developed. I've been getting a 3.5 yr old 8 pointer that I have posted to another thread every time I get the pics developed, however he didn't make this set of pics. I sure hope he did not get on a hot doe and run a long ways off. I don't think he will make it on many other properties if seen. Hopefully I will get him on the next roll. I'm kind of not worried yet b/c I had the camera set on 10 min. intervals and it filled up in less than 2 days. I hope he will be on the next one. ???????????????


----------



## Todd E (Nov 28, 2005)

Our harvest sheet shows nine deer total.

Five bucks
Three does
One button buck

All bucks taken were right behind a doe. Last one was taken last Tues or Wed. I saw two bucks/possibly a third Sat evening searching for does. A monster was seen Sunday morning trailing a doe. 

Closest location would be Sandy Cross. I feel that the chaseing phase of the rut has been drawn out this year and not concentrated to a 2-3 period. Due to that, there may not be a small/noticeable 2nd rut. I must say, I've never seen it drawn out like this in the past.


----------



## Darryl Yates (Nov 29, 2005)

*4X4 Hunt club.*

This is my first year in Oglethorpe Co. We have seen a fair amount of deer so far.We have had  a 6,8,8,9,9 and 5 does taken so far. All bucks had black wet hocks.The 9 that was taken this past wk end was fallowing a doe..Some hunters not seeing a thing some seeing a lot..We are about 7-8 miles behind Lexington courthouse..So far I like hunting in Oglethorpe.Oh yeah,I got one of the 8pts chasing a doe 2wks ago..Saw 2 other bucks chasing that wouldnt stop.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 29, 2005)

We had 2 shooters killed this weekend.  Both were 9's.  One was chasing and the other was alone.  The deer are still on acorns.


----------



## AgE (Dec 2, 2005)

Bucks seem to be laying low.  Four hunts this week and 31 does were seen, no bucks.

AgE


----------

